
Show HN: A free tool to find correlated assets for tax harvesting - aloukissas
https://tools.agentrisk.com/tax-harvesting
======
aloukissas
Hi HN!

I'm happy to share this free tool that we launched today.

Back in 2015 we started building tools to manage our own money (this is how
AgentRisk started) and we share tools that might help you, too!

If you're a DYI investor (or stock data nerd), I'm sure you'll find this tool
useful.

Enjoy!

~~~
infinitone
Correct me if i'm wrong but TLH is only good for long term positions (>1
year)?

~~~
aloukissas
For compliance reasons, I can't directly respond here. A quick Google search
will lead you to the answer :)

